# step by step guide for a Crockpot



## Anonymous (Jun 3, 2007)

I found this guide while surfing the internet it think it is verry usefull, anybody comments or additions ?


Crockpot

Step 1. Materials

-Crock Pot with about 4-5 quarts storage capacity, the larger the better. Make sure this crock pot has aglass lid. If the lid has a metal ring this is ok, but might be degraded faster than one without the metalring.

-Muriatic Acid from your local hardward store (Menards, Lowes, Home Depot) (31% or higher required)When you go to the store don't ask for muriatic acid, ask for cement cleaner or cement etching solution.

-Hydrogen Peroxide (3%) this can be found at any standard supermarket or drug store.
-Glass or wood mixing spoons / tongs. Good ones to get are from a supermarket like wal-mart from the grilling section they can server a double purpose.\\
-Dish Soap

-Zinc metal or Aluminum metal object (optional) Just a scrap piece will suffice.

-Several coffee filters

-Borax

-MAPP gas torch


Step 2. Setting up

-Place your crock pot on a level WOOD surface, and make sure no metals are around 

-Setup newspapers around the crockpot to allow drying space.

-Mix 2 parts Hydrogen peroxide with 1 part (31%) Muriatic acid. Mix what is needed to fill the crockpot. Be sure to measure carefully and wear rubber gloves.

-Collect enough of the computer pins and fingerboards to fill the crock pot about 1/3 - 1/2 full. Do not fill up too much because the chemicals will evaporate quickly forcing you to check the crock pot 2-3 times daily. As well as the chemical bath will not be strong enough compared to the parts in the bath.


Step 3. Processing
-Put your materials into the crock pot first spreading them out evenly to allow for chemicals to coverthe most surface possible.

-Slowly pour the chemicals over the material evenly until the items are covered with a minimum of 1" of space between the top of the chemicals and the top of the materials.

-Turn your crock pot on "Keep Warm" or "Low" if you have these settings. If you use a number scale use 1 on a (1-5), or 3 on a (1-10)

-Make sure the room is well ventilated so you are not walking in on a gas cloud upon next visit.
-Let the crock pot cook for 2-5 days depending on the amount of material used. Check it once per day possibly more if too much material was used.

Step 4. Finishing

-If your gold pins are floating to the top they have become hollow and are ready for removal. Slowlyadd water to the bath until you have doubled the amount of fluid in your bath. 2 parts water 1 partchemicals. The bath will turn to a emerald green once the water was added.

-Wait for the solution to settle and pour off the liquid into a safe glass container.

-Add more water and pour it off again to remove any left over chemicals. Your gold should remain on the bottom. WARNING: The chemicals poured off will contain copper chloride, plus other chlorides. If you picked up any solder, it will contain lead, and produce lead salts. VERY TOXIC. Always wear rubber gloves when handling solutions. Copper and Lead salts are poisonous. You need to remove the copper, lead and other metals from the leftover solution.

-Add a piece of zinc or aluminum metal to the diluted acid bath. All the copper and other metals will drop out of solution. You can collect the copper metal mix to dry and sell to a scrap yard.

-Neutralize the bath with wood ashes. The solution should now be clear, and consist of aluminium hydroxide or zinc hydroxide, or perhaps just water and aluminum or zinc residue. Dispose of properly according to local law.
-Pour your final batch of water / gold into the coffee filters to properly filter them and follow the steps to complete the attached guide.

-You want to pre-wet the filters with tap water and

-Fill the filter ¾ full and wait for it to drip through before adding more solution. Once it appears that it is taking a long time for the liquid to drip through the filter, it is time to replace the filter.

-Carefully place saturated filter a piece of plywood. Then with small stones or weights secure the filterto the wood. Use the heat lamp from the other chemical process attached to dry the filters.

-Repeat process with 3 more pre-moistened filters

-Place several pieces of the cut up filter in a melting dish, with an eyedropper drip several drops of rubbing alcohol onto the filters with the residue.
-Light the paper on fire to burn off the filters and leave just ashes with gold.

-Do not let the crucible get over 1/4 the way full. (while torching the ashes might boil over or blow out)

-Now it is time to get your borax hand soap pour some into one of your small plastic containers.

-You want to set your melting dish on something stable and flame resistant, like a cinder block.
-You then want to sprinkle some of the borax on top of the black residue in the melting dish completely covering all that is black. With the eyedropper drip some rubbing alcohol onto the borax then with a match light the borax.

-In the beginning you want to adjust your flame so that it is on its lowest setting without shutting off. The force of the flame is strong enough to blow the borax and the residue out of the dish. Play theflame around the edges of the melting dish, keeping the torch six to eight inches above the borax. Start to move the flame from the outside to the inside as the borax melts to a liquid.

-You want the liquid borax to engulf your gold, if you start to see that not all of the gold has been taken in by the liquid borax then you need to grab another pinch of borax and sprinkle it over where you need it.

-You will start to notice that the residue in the liquid borax is starting to glow bright orange and become
round. This is your gold forming, you want to concentrate your flame on all parts of the liquid borax toensure that you turn all of your black residue into gold. You will see many of these little gold balls, this is called Shot.

-You may start to notice that your liquid borax is burning off, just add another little pinch as you needit. The liquid borax also enables the gold shot to move around in the dish. The result that you are trying to achieve is one or two large balls of gold.

-If you turn your flame to the highest setting at this point you can burn off the remaining liquid borax to leave just the ball(s) of gold. Sell the gold for lotsa lotsa money 
Hopefully you enjoyed this guide!


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 3, 2007)

Can you give a link for where you found this?


----------



## Noxx (Jun 3, 2007)

goldsilverpro said:


> Can you give a link for where you found this?



Yup, good idea.


----------



## Noxx (Jun 10, 2007)

Where did you get that ? I can't find it on google...


----------



## toadiesop (Jun 12, 2007)

> I found this guide while surfing the internet it think it is verry usefull, anybody comments or additions ?



this _could_ mean



> I MADE this guide while surfing HERE and I think it WILL BE VERY PROFITABLE TO SELL ON EBAY, anybody comments or additions SO I CAN STEAL MORE INFORMATION?



LIke I said before, this is going to be inevitable, but what can we do? Unless someone steals Steve's, Harolds, GSP, Catfish, ect. postings word for word there's no way to prove it.

But it is pretty obvious where all this NEW information is coming from. 

And by the way, my first batch of AP is done. I heated it so I know I disolved some gold. I'll post what didn't dissolve in a little while. And I did a few tests that I wish I had pictures of. I did it all in that blue tote I showed in another post (not the fume filter idea I had, just a tote in a closet with a fan in the window. I poured hot water into the tote three or four times a day just to heat it a little). 

But I put some random metallic objects in the vicinity of the bucket just to see what would happen. 

I had an old faucet, an aluminum can, some stainless steel, a copper pipe, ect. They ALL were affected in some way. The aluminum can almost disintegrated. So there ya go. 

Again, thanks to this forum and all the cautionary words about this process. Most window and door frames are aluminum so take heed.

And being inside the closet, the smell wasn't overbearing, but it wasn't pleasant. It was kind of "sickly sweet". It's hard to explain, but if you've done it you know what I mean. It's a very unique smell. 

But I digress, I've been thinking maybe the pro's should get together and make a quide to sell on ebay (with the info that's already here anyways). It doesn't matter if you want to profit on it or not, but you guys could make the "de facto" quide and stop other people from profiting from your knowledge.


----------



## Noxx (Jun 12, 2007)

Yes this is exactly what's happening... But your idea of a common guide is great.


----------



## Fever (Jun 13, 2007)

That's what makes this incredible forum so special. IT'S FREE!

Free information shared amongst enthusiasts and those seeking information. This is how knowledge should be gleaned- in an interactive, ever-evolving forum environment, where people can ask questions and provide constructive dialog. 

This place is quickly becoming the "online bible" for AU refiners and scrappers, and that alone speaks volumes of its integrity and quality.

Hats off to Noxx and Steve, and everyone else who routinely contributes to this wonderful resource!

Fever


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 13, 2007)

I can't see of any way to prevent people from taking info from this forum. Personally, I like it because the forum has created a huge interest in my favorite subject. I've been looking for a forum like this for 10 years.


----------



## lazersteve (Jun 13, 2007)

I'm of the mindset that it should remain free. The guys stealing this info and trying to sell it will only ruin their own reputation when the buyer finds out its actually meant to be free. If we all do our part to inform people of the forums existance, then the word should spread pretty rapidly.

Steve


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jun 13, 2007)

I know it's hard for many to understand but, so far, the total info written on the forum is only a drop in the bucket. This is a vast, vast field and no one will ever know it all. With the secrecy practiced, for 1000's of years in this business, knowledge is king. The more knowledge you have, the more you'll win.

You must also understand that most of the processes cherished on this forum would never be used by any one that really wants to make money in this business. There are superior methods that would be used. These, however, require a lot of money, space, equipment, and savvy.

I have learned over the past 2 months that the processes taught here are ideal for the novice. They are cheap, simple, and teach the basics. I think they are great.


----------

